# Disaster Neighbor/Critters



## Mule Skinner (Jun 2, 2020)

Place is a disaster, has never been cleaned, junk everywhere. Weeds are so thick can’t even walk thru property. Fire bomb waiting to explode. (I am in Az and fires have been bad this year) Good and bad here, she sold the place, have met new owners, they bought “as is” with all the crap. The house needs gutted. I feel sorry for them. They are getting a skid steer and 40 yard dumpsters to cleanup, I am worried about all the rats, ticks, scorpions, mice and who knows what else that will get their little homes destroyed during this cleanup process. I have already sprayed poison along property line but really don’t expect much results from that application. Looking for suggestions to stop those little critters from setting camp on my property. We live rural, 1.5 acres so property line is couple hundred feet long. Headed out to buy traps, would like to buy poison tablets but don’t want my dog getting into them. Thought about some feral cats, worried either my dog and or coyotes will kill cats before they do their job. Lots of hawks around but prolly not enough. Looking for ideas.

Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## bobhammer (Jun 17, 2020)

Snakes? Then again, they are likely already living on the property if it has mice. Feral cats are only good if they have a shelter so unless you have a barn or unused garage they can use for shelter at night or during the day from the hot sun, it isn't a good idea. I take it you don't own a cat yourself? If you know someone who does, you can ask for the used litter from their litter box and put it in different areas outside of your house. Mice, snakes, and a lot of insects hate the smell of amonia.


----------



## RanK2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Perhaps some kind of urine spray along the line might help. Don't know much about it but I know you can buy coyote urine spray. Not sure what it's for, but must be for something.


----------



## Apostle007 (Jul 10, 2020)

A 22 rifle, traps, electric fencing, thermodynamic night vision, a viscous hungry dog, hawks, owls...


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Rather than using poison that has second generation effects (pets, hawks, etc.) set can lids of Rat-X out under sheltered places. It is basically corn meal with a few other things that the rats enjoy, but once eaten, they cannot take on water, dehydrate and die naturally. It is available at box stores.


----------



## RanK2 (Feb 19, 2020)

chandler48 said:


> Rather than using poison that has second generation effects (pets, hawks, etc.) set can lids of Rat-X out under sheltered places. It is basically corn meal with a few other things that the rats enjoy, but once eaten, they cannot take on water, dehydrate and die naturally. It is available at box stores.


Not so good reviews on Ratx here:

https://www.domyown.com/rat-reviews-pr-4482.html?rating=1


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I guess I'll have to add a positive comment to the fray. I put it in my shop in a couple of places where I saw them scurrying around. They ate it and never came back. One thing Rat-X "expert" says is to eliminate water. If they have access to water early on, it may not be effective. Sort of like washing down food with a Coke.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I watched a how to video on how to get rid of unwanted critters. From what I recall it was called Caddyshack. Watch it and give it a try.


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks for suggestions, I am out of town for several weeks, neighbor sent my wife pictures yesterday, they cleaned the yard, looks better. I guess I will need to deal with whatever surprise I may find when I get home mid August. I do like the high speed lead poisoning suggestion. And hopefully my dog will help out, she chases and kills most anything that moves, except snakes.


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jun 2, 2020)

Turns out my swimming pool is great for killing mice and rats, have fished several out over last few weeks. I am sure there are those have not found the pool but hoping traps and dog will get job done.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

From time to time I have to deal with rodents, and last year I started to use flour mixed with baking soda in small bowls.
The bowls have t be checked and serviced daily, but the results are good, better than traps.
I also deployed an ultrasound repellent (solar powered) - very effective.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@muleskinner, hope all's well.

I wouldn't be in a big hurry to mount a pogrom against critters until you see if they're actually coming in numbers. I'd wait and see, and focus your efforts on what the problem turns out to be. Your fears of a mob invasion may not be realized.

On the other hand, good that you're concerned enough to at least keep your eye out. Do, please report on what happens. This is useful information for everyone. A public service.

I know people hate scorpions (except the rock band) but I don't think they're going to go to your house, likewise with the other arthropods. I think they'll just melt into the surrounding terrain. At least they do here, which is Desert Lite, but similar in many ways.

For sure, don't use those hemorrhagic rodent poisons; the intended dead get resistant, while their predators get cumulative doses over time from eating treated rodents, then they die of a hemorrhage themselves. 

I am curious to find out more about @chandler48's dehydrate 'em killer, though. I've got some rodents of my own that need, er, feeding.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

dj3 said:


> From time to time I have to deal with rodents, and last year I started to use flour mixed with baking soda in small bowls.
> The bowls have t be checked and serviced daily, but the results are good, better than traps.
> I also deployed an ultrasound repellent (solar powered) - very effective.


Curious to see how long that repellant thingie is effective.

I remember 40+ years ago I watched a farmer shoot an exploding rocket into his field full of crops and blackbirds feasting on them. The explosion shook the ground, and a few birds at ground zero flew up, then landed again and resumed their feast. The other birds paused, then right back.

"Dang," I said, "they appear a bit jaded."

"You think?" the farmer said and smiled sadly and shook his head. 

I mention that because I'd never have imagined.

Curious! I'm desperate enough to consider those. The peanut butter feeding stations have become an intelligence test that the rodents are passing. :vs_mad:


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

DD,
Being out there in the sun everyday, the solar repellents may last 2 years. The rodents don't die, just move to lower rent areas. Even if you kill them, a female rodent replaces them in 5 minutes.
Still less $ than traps, PP, constant supervision, gloves, etc.
The flour/baking soda mix is cheap and effective - it kills them when they go underground. Not having a leaky faucet around helps too.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

DD, here's more on it. Like I said, it works in my shop. https://www.pests.org/rat-x-rat-poison/


----------

